# Indigo grizzle?



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

This handsome fellow has been the father of two squabs so far, one pretty much like himself and one silver dun. But what is he? An indigo grizzle?


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

Attached a picture of the same male pigeon as in first post (with dad and mum) and a pic of him with his mate.


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

*Photos of the offspring*

2 first photos are of the one who looks the same as the father, and the last one of the silver dun.


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

*Silver dun*

The photo of the silver dun was not attached in the last post.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you cwebster


----------



## Sradi46 (May 6, 2017)

Love your birds!


----------

